# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] La HD chez YouTube !

## Gana

Comme toujours, Canard PC est sur la brèche et vous propose de voir la toute première vidéo de YouTube en HD. Bon, c'est un peu du bricolage hein, mais ca marche assez bien quand même... Un conseil quand même, attendez que la vidéo soit chargé avant de cliquer sur "play" en haut"

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Elidjah

Ca marche pas chez moi, je vois qu'un geek qui chante et Lorie en maillot de bain... C'est pas demain que je passe sur le câble moi si c'est pour avoir cela

----------


## Kami93

_You've just been RICK ROLLD_

----------


## mrFish

> _You've just been RICK ROLLHD_


Fixed.

----------


## karn

Haha énorme.  ::P:

----------


## Kami93

Bordel , j'avais jamais vu un "Rick Rolld" IRL :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuEM...eature=related

Putain trop fort.
 :^_^:

----------


## johan26

toujours les premiers à Rick Rollder chez youtube

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais c'est ENORME !  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

> Mais c'est ENORME !


*gniiii... se retiens.. se retiens.... nooon*
CMB.
aaaaah, ça va mieux.

----------


## Cubbe

Terribleuuuuu

----------


## t-buster

> Un conseil quand même, attendez que la vidéo soit chargé avant de cliquer sur "play" en haut"


Évidemment je n'ai pas suivi ces bon conseil.
du coup c'en est encore plus fun!!!

----------


## Cubbe

> Évidemment je n'ai pas suivi ces bon conseil.
> du coup c'en est encore plus fun!!!


Moi au début j'avais pas vu les liens en haut, alors je me suis dit qu'il allait falloir que je clique très vite sur les 4 vidéos.
Boulet inside.

----------


## George Sable

Dieu, que j'aime Flashblock.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

Ça c'est la classe :naguy:

----------


## flayos11

La HD de youtube c'est un peu comme une renault logan! C'est moche, ça marche mal mais c'est pas cher!

désolé pour ceux qui ont une logan

----------


## sissi

Tenez en passant pour ceux qui savent pas, on peux améliorer la qualité de l'image et du son en ajoutant " &fmt=6 " à la fin du lien de la vidéo.

----------


## Regal

C'est génial !

----------


## Logan

> La HD de youtube c'est un peu comme une renault logan! C'est moche, ça marche mal mais c'est pas cher!
> 
> désolé pour ceux qui ont une logan


Monsieur, je ne vous permets pas !

Edite moi tout de suite ton post  ::rolleyes::

----------


## zabuza

Trop bon  :;): )
Enorme le concept ^^
Sinon on peut augmenter la qualité en plaçant un vieux &fmt=18 à la fin de l'adresse. Ca passe la vidéo en 480 X 360 pixels
Quelque fois le "Vidéo HD" n'est pas présent

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> *gniiii... se retiens.. se retiens.... nooon*
> CMB.
> aaaaah, ça va mieux.


Alors heureux ?

----------


## Tromzy

La HD de Youtube c'est du 640x480. Cool, la vieille télé de ma grand-mère est HD !

----------


## Madval

Ce bon vieux Rick Roll !!! Yeah...

----------


## silverragout

> Trop bon )
> Enorme le concept ^^
> Sinon on peut augmenter la qualité en plaçant un vieux &fmt=18 à la fin de l'adresse. Ca passe la vidéo en 480 X 360 pixels
> Quelque fois le "Vidéo HD" n'est pas présent


Je t'aime  ::wub::

----------


## donahu

ah ah XD trop nawak ...

----------


## Pinkipou

Oh pinaise, le gros flash-back faisandé que j'viens de me prendre pleine face.  ::w00t:: 
La faute à la copine FullHD de Rick qui, je dois le confesser, fit partie du Top 3 de mes premières vibrations mentales à fortes tonalités seskuelles.
Juste après celles de la fameuse boum de Sophie Marceau et du Touch Me de Samantha Fox.





Hum... Samantha...  ::mellow::

----------

